# Super Single Six



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My Old Model Super Single Six

6 1/2" Barrel

Triple K Holster

This was my woods bummin' gun when I was a kid. Unaltered three-screw single six. No big deal as long as you only carry 5 rounds. The action is a lot smother with-out the dang transfer bar anyway. I'd hate to think about how many thousands of rounds this ole' work horse has been through. Its been the demise of many a '****, possum, cat, snake etc.

[IMG:512:384:5ca31f9f32]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/jwkimber45/SingleSix.jpg[/img:5ca31f9f32]

[IMG:512:384:5ca31f9f32]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/jwkimber45/SingleSix2.jpg[/img:5ca31f9f32]


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Great little sixgun! I had one I referred to as my "Baby Blackhawk." Mine had the extra magnum cylinder. I used the magnum cylinder more oftern than not. I shot the .22 WRF (not the .22 WMR) mostly because I had good performance in a cartridge that handled a little better. Sometimes on cold mornings I got a little fumble-fingered and dropped those tiny .22 RF cartridges.

And, I took quite a few squirrels with the .22 WMR. Loaded with the magnum round also made it more effective on crows, too.

Now, alas, I am completely without a .22 RF.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I've got the .22 Mag cylinder too. Even still have the little red bag it came in. :-D Wish I had the box....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

And, of course, I'm again jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll heartily agree; great little guns! 6 1/2" must have been one of the most common/popular barrel lengths, as that's what mine is, too.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got me one of them back in 1976. New model Ruger .22lr/mag. Good shooting gun. I got to get one .357 mag one of these days.


----------



## Gutpile Charlie (Oct 3, 2006)

*My Single Six*

I've got a convertible, 5 1/2" single six I bought in Salt Lake City about 1979. It is an excellent gun. I really haven't used it enough to say that it is broken in. I also have a Ruger MkII, and think the Single Six is much better. Yes, I still have the little reg pouch for the cylinder, the box and the carboard "slip cover" as well as all of the papers, manual and sales ticket. It's a peach.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a stainless 5 1/2" convertible Single Six. While I have had it for 6 or 7 years, I hadn’t shot enough to really break it in, until this summer. After bypass surgery I was limited to .22s for several months. I feel I rediscovered the fun of shooting guns without recoil. I certainly enjoy the boomers, but this summer I put quite a few rounds through several .22s, the Single Six among them. At the moment I am using the .22 mag cylinder to use the jacketed bullets to break in and smooth the barrel. I guess one reason I didn’t play with it too much was that the barrel was a little rough and would metal foul quickly. Now it is much smoother, but I am continuing to use the mag rounds.


----------



## YellowJacket (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine is one fine shooter as well with the 6 1/2" bbl. Great for just shootin cans or with the mag cylinder, a very potent varmint pistol. Don't believe I'll be selling it anytime soon.

Rick


----------

